# Anyone bring their bikes with them (inside)?



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Ie, not lock them up somewhere? I am planning on starting to commute to my day classes today and bike racks are few and far between. So I figure I will just bring the bike inside. Plenty of room in the classroom and as long as I can store it out of the way of the prof. I figure why not, right?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

mine is right next to me in my office....


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds good. But you might want to carry a lock just in case someone makes you leave it outside.


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

Last week I found a found a storeroom in the office that someone else stashed their bike in. And wouldn't you know it - there was plenty of room for another one. So that's where my bike goes now. :cornut: I'm very excited. No more scratched paint or theft concern.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the fast responses!



morryjg said:


> Sounds good. But you might want to carry a lock just in case someone makes you leave it outside.


This would be nice, except I will have a tough time locking it up since the closest bike rack is at least half a mile away from most my classes. So the question becomes, am I willing to lock it up outside and completely out of view?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

jsedlak said:


> Ie, not lock them up somewhere? I am planning on starting to commute to my day classes today and bike racks are few and far between. So I figure I will just bring the bike inside. Plenty of room in the classroom and as long as I can store it out of the way of the prof. I figure why not, right?


99% of the time my bike is with me or within sight. Given that there is room in the file room across from my office, there is no issue with respect to my bringing my bike with me when I commute. I have taken my bike inside stores, doctor's offices and other places. No one ever has stopped me (with one exception noted below). Now, I have the feeling that places like schools and colleges where a lot of people bring bikes may present more of a problem. Last Spring, I took an evening French class at a local univeristy. There are bike racks all around the place, but I was unwilling to leave my bike outside. The few times I rode to class, I took my bike to class with me. The professor did not say anything and given that the building largely was deserted because the class did not start until 7:00 p.m., there were no administrator types to stop me. However, I also made sure that so security guards were around when I brought the bike into the building.

The only time that I have had someone forbid me from brining my bike with me was the summer when I was in France and decided to stop by the shrine at Lourdes. As soon as I entered the gates with my bike, the attendants stopped me and demanded that I leave my bike outside the gates. The one attendant who could understand my broken French, agreed to "watch" my bike. Well, maybe I did get something for the 10 Euro candle that I lit a the Grotto -- my bike still was there when I returned.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bolandjd said:


> .... No more scratched paint or theft concern.


As soon as you think that, that is when your bike disappears.

Sure, stash it somewhere nice but lock it anyway.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

The professor probably won't care...unless you inspire other people to bring their bikes inside and it gets to be a problem. Your biggest threat would probably come from campus security or administrators. Their liability insurance might prohibit people from bringing bikes inside, or at least that's what they'll tell you. They just can't have anyone tripping over a bike and breaking an ankle, or you falling on top of your bike. So watch our for security guards, custodians, etc.

In NYC most office buildings will not allow bikes, especially the nicer buildings. Even in the aftermath of transit strikes and blackouts, when thousands of people cycle, buildings still claim it's a liability issue. Some have even brought up the specter of 9/11, claiming that it would be impossible to evacuate a building full of people and their bikes. It's really all BS to keep their insurance rates down.

There have been a few lame attempts to require buildings to allow bikes, but they never get very far. Commuters here just hope we have a cool building manager and/or freight operator elevator. A bottle of hooch every now and then can also help open doors.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

This is why I used a skateboard to get to class in college. I don't lock my bikes anywhere.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*right here*



jsedlak said:


> Ie, not lock them up somewhere? I am planning on starting to commute to my day classes today and bike racks are few and far between. So I figure I will just bring the bike inside. Plenty of room in the classroom and as long as I can store it out of the way of the prof. I figure why not, right?


Right here in my office. Would never leave outside, because I'd have to spend 10 minutes taking everything off that might be stolen, like lights, even if I'd trust a lock.


----------



## mgeoffriau (May 6, 2007)

I don't have an "office" -- I'm in charge of freight in and out at my bookstore, so my bike stays in the back room with me. I put it down a little storage hallway with a bag of packing material blocking it in. Someone would have to come into our back room, move the packing material, and then wheel the bike past my desk.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I always keep my bike in my office. I cleared it with the head of Security. When it rains, I will spend a few minutes washing & drying the bike before coming inside. No sense in wearing out my welcome.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

KWL said:


> I always keep my bike in my office. ....


Good thing too or I'd have me a sweet new Surley!


----------



## Ultraviolence (Jul 20, 2008)

I have my bike right next to me in my office.

However, I am pretty lucky to have an office big enough where having it in here isn't an issue.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

Ultraviolence said:


> I have my bike right next to me in my office.
> .


Me too. I do usually carry a heavy lock as I often stop on the way home to go grocery shopping or whatever. When I do lock the bike outside, it is always in a high visibility area (which of course, hardly guarantees someone with a giant bolt cutter won't come by and take it - that's what insurance is for).


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

This is the view from my desk. That would be my bike at the bike rack.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome. Back from class and it seems the professor didn't have a problem with it. Every single person did a double take though.


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

I never leave my bike outside. I couldn't even if I wanted to ... I never carry a lock. My bikes comes inside with me. I am on the back wall off the office so my bike is leaned up against the wall right outside entrance to my cube.


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

Mine is outside when I'm at the office. It's probably safer out there than it is in here with me. I work in a fairly secure area. Our parking garage is secured, both with personnel and cameras. Getting my bike into work would be a major pain with multiple security doors and man traps. 

Seriously my bike is probably safer in the parking garage at work than it is in my house. It's locked up too but some of the other commuters don't even bother with locks. I don't think a bike has ever been stolen from my work place. But there aren't as many bike commuters at work around these days either which is weird.

Jared


----------



## mikeonhisbike (Aug 26, 2008)

I would just bring it inside with you and act like your supposed to. You probably won't even get questioned. 

Mike
http://mikeonhisbike.blogspot.com


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I leave mine in the hallway, or in my office on campus. I am courteous, and keep it out of the way of other people, but of course I have all six of my classes in one building, on one floor, so everyone knows me.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Mine comes in the art room and if a student has me they can leave bikes in the classroomand unfortunately not many ride. My sister cleaned out an area in her art room so that students can bring bikes in. I told my principal during my interview my bikes would need to stay in my classroom. Who knows if he totally understood what I meant.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Good thing too or I'd have me a sweet new Surley!


Just what you need....another bike.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

^ haha

I put it right next to me against the wall and sat away from other people. Perfect positioning, but unfortunately I can only garuntee my seat in that one class.


----------



## vinistois (Sep 15, 2008)

At school I use a lock that could anchor an aircraft carrier, but everywhere else I bring my bike with me and act like I'm supposed to, and never get hassled. I bring it in the grocery store, in the mall, the liquor store, the coffee shops, doesn't matter where, everywhere. I just keep it really clean and keep it out of ppl's way.


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

I used to bring mine inside and parked it in an empty cube two places down from mine. However, some of the other people in the office thought it was "unsightly", and didn't think it belonged there. I keep it clean, so that was not the problem. I just think they didn't think it appropriate office "furniture". 

In any case, I now just park it in an almost totally unused portion of our office that even has its own separate entrance and bathroom to change in. It works out better there anyway, and no one complains any more.

Now If I could just get more of my co-workers to bike commute with me. I commute 5 miles each way, and there are at least 2 other reasonably healthy people here that live within 7 miles of the office that could easily bike commute as well. Not that I am really wishing for this since I have to drive too, but I can only imagine that if gas ever gets to $5.00 a gallon they might consider it more seriously.

Later,

Jay B.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

I don't think I could deal with having my bike within eye sight all day... I'd be thinking about the ride home.

I detailed this in an earlier thread but currently we have a 10'x10' corner in the basement level that's only accessible (due to "rules") by coming in a side entrance and taking the freight elevator on the opposite side of the building. I'm not complaining too much though, at least it's inside and not too far from the locker rooms (with showers!) also on the basement level.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

KWL said:


> Just what you need....another bike.


Need's got nothing to do with it, that Surley is sweet and so is the Bridgestone.  :thumbsup:  

Of course once Miss M figured out where they came from I might be in a bit of hot water.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I am military stationed on a ship. Several of us ride so we have a designated "bike room" with a cipher lock. I use it occassionally but mostly keep it in my office so I can use it for a drying rack.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

for pete's sake I keep my bianchi in the house rather than in the garage....I have walked through the grocery store MANY time pushing my bike


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> for pete's sake I keep my bianchi in the house rather than in the garage....I have walked through the grocery store MANY time pushing my bike


I rode mine to Home Depot a few weeks ago to get some door hinges. I rolled up to the door and it opened...... so tempting. I walked my bike through the store but I was so tempted.... I wonder what they would have said. I used to ride down the hall to my office on the weekends.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

My bike is outside, right now, with three locks on it. Nobody touches it. Ever. And if they do, they FAIL. 

Two NY locks, and a cable lock for my seat. And it's not one of those thin seat cables, it's an actual cable lock, you know, the ones people use to lock up their bike... which I use only for my seat. 

With the combination of anti theft skewers... it's safe. I think. 

ahah...


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2007)

I only wish that I could bring my bike inside with me!!! I'm still in highschool, so bike racks are available, though usually full to bursting by the time school starts. The few times that I brought my bike inside during summer rehearsels for our musical the director flipped out at me saying that "bikes should be kept outside, end of discussion" I kept it in a practice room (in the way back of the chorus room, and no one even uses them) so didn't really see what the problem was, but he threatened to talk to the administrators about it if I tried to keep it in the room during the school year.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Fashion police*

_"...some of the other people in the office thought it was "unsightly", and didn't think it belonged there."_

So, let me get this straight -- you parked your bike in an empty cubicle and people didn't like it?

I mean, that must be one well-manicured cube farm.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I bring mine into the office on the 10th floor, nobody says a thing....
Besides, the Jimmy John's delivery guys on the ground level have already had 6 bikes stolen from them this summer alone... And they are riding a couple hundred dollars worth of fixie, not a couple thousand dollars of quality road machinery.

Leaving a bike locked up on ANY college campus is asking for someone to steal it,
Hell, leave it unlocked with a Free sign on it, at least the guy stealing it would do a double take wondering why a bike like this would be free, might even make the crooks think it's being watched by a sting operation...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My bike is right beside me in my office. I don't lock it and I'm not worried about it. There are no doors or exits nearby, and somebody would have to walk through our entire office to steal it. Sometimes I'm forced to leave it overnight, and then I lock the door to my office.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm spoiled...2 bikes, a trainer and a pump....all right next to me


----------



## skifreaknh (May 2, 2007)

In high school we would ride ever once in a while, we asked some teachers if they would care if we kept them in the classroom, no problems there. I think you just need to ask and have a good relationship with them. 
Now in college I have been taking my bike in the class with me, and just put it in the back of the room, no one has said anything yet, but I feel it just gets in the way, so I am getting a cheapier bike I can lock up outside.
At work I also bring it in, we have a spare x-ray room that doesn't get used... so it makes good storage for me! Plus all my co-workers think it is great when I ride.


----------



## banjobiker (Sep 21, 2008)

*Inside!*

I'm a middle-school teacher and bring my bike inside. There's a nice spot for it right behind my desk, where it's barely visible. The kids think it's cool, but they're used to it, so it's not a distraction.
Happy commuting!


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

MarkS said:


> 99% of the time my bike is with me or within sight.


 That's not possible to do, not practically, anyway, in most places.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Old thread, but what the heck...

My commuting situation is pretty convenient. I ride to the gym, which is a county rec center in a very nice neighborhood, pretty much exclusively used by old folks in the morning at least. So I don't feel too concerned about locking it at the bike rack while I go in and do a few quick sets, shower and change. My office building is 1/2 mile away, and is a smaller building with half a dozen office suites, all professionals (2 law offices, 1 doctor, 2 dentists, and an accounting office), and a secure parking garage below -- need a card or door opener to get in. Since I know pretty much everyone in the building by now, and none of them need by bike, I feel comfortable locking it to a rail in the garage.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I keep mine in my boss's office.


----------



## bspecmr2 (May 14, 2012)

The bike I ride to one of my jobs, I keep in our receiving back room between stacks of product. Several team members have had their bikes or components off their bikes stolen while locked outside. The management team even procured a fenced area on the side with a bike rack in it, and bikes still got stolen. This area was later converted to regular storage and we do not keep bikes there anymore because the theft rate was just as high as the bike rack on the corner of the building.

I refuse to leave my bike outside, even if well locked as I have had 2 bikes stolen already and they were less expensive than what I currently ride.

I also try not to leave my bike on the hitch receiver rack for more than 15 minutes unattended, even though it's locked to the hitch receiver with a thick cable lock. I even saw someone getting ready to steal my bike from my car rack and the only thing that stopped them was me .. walking back to the car. The best way to secure your bike is to keep it out of harm's prying eyes and near you.

During job interviews I also bring up the idea of being able to keep my bike in my work area or near it, not outside. A downfall to that is that not many employers have showers in their buildings for the employees to use or enough room in the work area to stow a bike without interfering with someone's work.


----------



## TylerrJohnsonn (Jul 1, 2012)

Resurrecting dead thread..... NOW!


----------



## :-) (Jan 19, 2012)

My road bike sits right behind me at the office. However, I keep sure that it doesn't disturb anybody and I carry it when I move it around. I try to respect the fact that most of my colleagues don't get why I just can't store it outside.


----------



## slomaro3.4 (Apr 21, 2012)

In the office at work, locked in my work study lab if I'm at school, and I'm dead serious it is right next to my bed when I sleep, I've got a small apartment and that was just the easiest spot. The bike gets treated better than most of my stuff.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

not only do I bring my bike inside my office, but after I thoroughly rinse my clothes in the shower, I hang them from the ceiling vent to dry while I work. It helps that I'm in a small regional office that customers don't visit.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have never heard of a shool that did not provide bike racks.
I would be pitching a bi-ach.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Until I was laid off last week I brought the bike inside for years.

Interesting someone brought up an old post on this


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine is in my office. We are talking about a bike rack outside.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

My bikes are inside most of the time when not being ridden.

Both at home...









...and at work...








..where a ferocious guard snake keeps it safe.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*I did for a while*

and it was just messing up the house with bikes, gear, clothes and everything else. I ended up transforming the garage into a bike, gear clothing area.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

My wife would have divorced me a long time ago if I kept my bikes inside the main part of the house! My bikes have always been either in a garage or now in the basement. I did make a 10 bike PVC bike stand I found the directions for on the internet so now those bikes are no longer leaning against walls in the basement.


----------



## coreyrichards (Jul 17, 2012)

Id love to bring mine in with me, but I cant. I work in a fairly small salon and there's really not any place to put it. 

Luckily we have huge covered carport with massive support beams I u-lock it to. Big one through the front wheel and fram and my commuter bike has its own u-locking system on the back that's key operated. To ensure nothing happens, Ill usually throw a towel over it and lay my ride clothes atop to dry out for the ride home.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

coreyrichards said:


> ITo ensure nothing happens, Ill usually throw a towel over it and lay my ride clothes atop to dry out for the ride home.


I'm curious, how does throwing a towel and cycling clothes prevent a bike from getting stolen? At the very least I would suspect some kids would take the towel and clothes just to be funny.


----------



## coreyrichards (Jul 17, 2012)

It doesnt prevent it from being stolen per-say, but nobody really wants to mess or go near my wet sweaty clothes. 

Luckily we dont get a ton of traffic back there besides those who work in our building, so its mostly colleagues. More of a joke, but I still think it works in the back of my head


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

coreyrichards said:


> It doesnt prevent it from being stolen per-say, but nobody really wants to mess or go near my wet sweaty clothes.
> 
> Luckily we dont get a ton of traffic back there besides those who work in our building, so its mostly colleagues. More of a joke, but I still think it works in the back of my head


I was fortunate enough over the years to be able to take my bike into my office and had a place to wash up and change clothes. I think most places people work at would allow a bike in the office as long as you get permission of course, and the bike isn't a muddy or greasy mess, and looks nice. My bikes are always clean and shiny new to almost new looking, so my bikes became conversation pieces in my office, great ice breakers.


----------

